# We are almost Uber employees the courts are siding with us!



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

http://consumerist.com/2015/03/12/u...nvince-courts-that-drivers-are-not-employees/

So this could mean back pay, back taxes, and a bunch of other benefits!

So far if things keep up even drivers not driving anymore can expect a check.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Not so fast.
First the jury needs to say so.
But even before we get there Uber can simply change the terms
and do a reset to the whole process.

I am not sure "siding with us" is the right term.
Yes the government want's a bigger chunk, I am not sure that will
mean a bigger chunk for us as well.
You can not force an evil corporation to treat you better.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

But...I don't want to be an uber employee


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The deactivation for ratings/ping acceptance rates for drivers could come back to haunt them.

Interesting development. When this kind of stuff goes to a jury, anything can and most likely will happen.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> The deactivation for ratings/ping acceptance rates for drivers could come back to haunt them.
> 
> Interesting development. When this kind of stuff goes to a jury, anything can and most likely will happen.
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Guarantees after rate cuts in Jan 2015 with Uber's stipulations on earning guarantees could come back to haunt them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Guarantees after rate cuts in Jan 2015 with Uber's stipulations on earning guarantees could come back to haunt them.


Since that posture by either company may not have been in play at the time of the suit, it may not be admissible now unless they do a tag on suit. Which I think is possible in some jurisdictions.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Since that posture by either company may not have been in play at the time of the suit, it may not be admissible now unless they do a tag on suit. Which I think is possible in some jurisdictions.


It is in some...correct.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

During the jury selection process. it'll be interesting to see what questions are asked to them. (If this case comes down to a jury deciding).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

What back pay would we be entitled to?


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

People complain about uber, yet fed ex has been doing this contractor bs for years and getting away with it, even with ups trying to force it to be changed in court because the owner of fed ex rapes in the profits and ****s over his contractors. I see so many ***** about uber when in reality some guys on here have NO freaking clue what a real evil company is like fed ex lol.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> http://consumerist.com/2015/03/12/u...nvince-courts-that-drivers-are-not-employees/
> 
> So this could mean back pay, back taxes, and a bunch of other benefits!
> 
> So far if things keep up even drivers not driving anymore can expect a check.


be careful what you wish for...you can also be held liable for back taxes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> http://consumerist.com/2015/03/12/u...nvince-courts-that-drivers-are-not-employees/
> 
> So this could mean back pay, back taxes, and a bunch of other benefits!
> 
> So far if things keep up even drivers not driving anymore can expect a check.


I don't know about you and others but I do not want to be an employee of Uber under any circumstance. The best part of this Uber thing is not having a boss! I'm not looking for handouts....just a way to make a some money. Also I don't think Uber could exist treating us as employees. Their business model depends on us being independent contractors...without that Uber is history I believe.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> What back pay would we be entitled to?


nothing....Worst case scenario if we are declared employees: Uber is ordered to pay pack payroll taxes by IRS. Uber files bankruptcy to avoid payment of taxes while they appeal in tax court. In the meantime the IRS comes after drivers for back taxes. What a freaking nightmare! I don't understand how drivers who sign up agreeing to be independent contractors then suddenly change their mind and sue Uber claiming to be employees can sleep at night? Their time would be better served if they got out there and drove some more instead of trying to game the system chasing free entitlements that they will probably never get. You agreed that your're an independent contractor when you signed up so live with it and get out there and work instead of screwing up the whole system for everyone else. Way to many frivolous lawsuits in our country. If you agree to something when you sign up man/women up and deal with it or get out of the business. Quit trying to get easy money without working!


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> What back pay would we be entitled to?


Mostly refunds from the IRS and such. Being that when you file taxes you file as an independent contractor and pay your portion of Social Secruity and a businesses portion of Social Secruity.

You also pay other taxes such as the unemployment tax. All these taxes your employer pays for when you get your check stud you don't see all this.

So what happens if your a call center agent and a business mislabels you as an independent contractor?

You can be entitled to taxes coming back to you or a refunds the IRS might give you. Typically you do not need to go to court to get this all done you can file an SS-8 with the IRS for them to review if you really are an employee or not.

Depending on what happened this might also entitle you to get other benefits such as overtime and backdate your unemployment and other benefits that should of been benefited to you.

For more information on the subject check the link below.

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...ependent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> Mostly refunds from the IRS and such. Being that when you file taxes you file as an independent contractor and pay your portion of Social Secruity and a businesses portion of Social Secruity.
> 
> You also pay other taxes such as the unemployment tax. All these taxes your employer pays for when you get your check stud you don't see all this.
> 
> ...


the only thing you'll be *ENTITLED* to is a big freaking headache. Employees often pay more in taxes than independent contractors. If you get back any self employment tax you paid as an independent contractor you'll also loose any deductions you took as an independent contractor!


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> the only thing you'll be *ENTITLED* to is a big freaking headache. Employees often pay more in taxes than independent contractors. If you get back any self employment tax you paid as an independent contractor you'll also loose any deductions you took as an independent contractor!


So if the jury decides we're employees and the decision is retroactive to when we first started driving for Uber, our past year's taxes and deductions filed as an independent contractor could be invalid? Hope everyone kept meticulous records and is prepared to hire a competent accountant to explain to the IRS why your past tax filings were in error!

I never thought being an employee was the best answer. There's a reason why most service jobs are minimum wage gigs... because employers will always pay as little as they can legally get away with. The difference is they can now dictate your work schedule and behavior on the clock. Don't like it? You're fired. I prefer the current flexibility and being able to work other 1099 jobs on the side.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> So if the jury decides we're employees and the decision is retroactive to when we first started driving for Uber, our past year's taxes and deductions filed as an independent contractor could be invalid? Hope everyone kept meticulous records and is prepared to hire a competent accountant to explain to the IRS why your past tax filings were in error!
> 
> I never thought being an employee was the best answer. There's a reason why most service jobs are minimum wage gigs... because employers will always pay as little as they can legally get away with. The difference is they can now dictate your work schedule and behavior on the clock. Don't like it? You're fired. I prefer the current flexibility and being able to work other 1099 jobs on the side.


I believe the irs would go after Uber first for the back taxes but if Uber didn't pay up anything could happen! I also think Uber is gonna win this employer vs independent contractor war. They might loose a battle or 2 but they'll win the war. Its gotta be very important to them so they'll throw lots of money at it. I'm with you on the flexibility thing! Who wants a boss?


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

or the courts might force them to treat us as True Independent Contractors......


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> http://consumerist.com/2015/03/12/u...nvince-courts-that-drivers-are-not-employees/
> 
> So this could mean back pay, back taxes, and a bunch of other benefits!
> 
> So far if things keep up even drivers not driving anymore can expect a check.


POST # 1 @His ShadowX : Thank you for

the hyperlinked article. Your better 
known neighbor @chi1cabby has 
been a continual Newshound since 
joining UPNF last May 28th.

Keep up the Good Work and Happy
St. Patrick's Day from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> or the courts might force them to treat us as True Independent Contractors......


I hope this really happens.

I want to remain independant, uber has to raise rates and keep them that way.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> http://consumerist.com/2015/03/12/u...nvince-courts-that-drivers-are-not-employees/
> 
> So this could mean back pay, back taxes, and a bunch of other benefits!
> 
> So far if things keep up even drivers not driving anymore can expect a check.


If Uber the criminal enterprise that it is had to pay it's drivers wages and benefits they would be out of business within a month.

But they will pay people off and it'll be business as usual.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Keep in mind just as the taxi lobbyists are out there on the Internet head hunting Uber drivers trying to get them in trouble and lobbying for the taxi industry same goes for Uber.

If you are misqualified as an independent contractor or you feel you have you can fill out forms such as IRS form SS-8.

If this class action suceeds you'll get money back yes but that does not mean automatic back taxes.

You just have to fill out a simple form IRS SS-8 and the IRS investigates your claim by looking into the company it's pretty simple.

Depending on your state you can also call the Department of Labor and get back pay as well for overtime and much more.

Some states such as the one I live in every month a company is late giving you your check or withholds it (in my state an employer cannot refuse to withhold your check for any reason or make illegal deductions) you are owed a percentage each much for them being late plus the officers at said company can be fined and there is an automatic misdemeanor conviction applied.

The misclassification of employees is a real crime and employers some of them are using the IC LABEL for sometimes someone as a grocery store clerk or call center agent so they can skip paying taxes.

When your miss classified as a independent contractor not only do you miss out on many employee rights but also services due to you.



Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> If Uber the criminal enterprise that it is had to pay it's drivers wages and benefits they would be out of business within a month.
> 
> But they will pay people off and it'll be business as usual.


As much as there are those fighting because they blinding believe Uber is helping you, they are not. Your funding Travis' Johnnie cab vision and for those who said there will never be unmanned cars on the highway thanks to google and uber's Travis it was recently lobbied and the laws were changed in Michigan Nevada and California to allow unmanned vehicles to drive on highways and public roads.


----------



## Clauddamage (Mar 22, 2015)

I have 0 desire to be classified as an employee. While it can be bad to be miss-classified in this case we are not miss-classified we do not have an employer employee relationship with uber there are no managers we dont' report to anyone we have agreed to a payment structure that they pay us for the service we provide thats it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> nothing....Worst case scenario if we are declared employees: Uber is ordered to pay pack payroll taxes by IRS. Uber files bankruptcy to avoid payment of taxes while they appeal in tax court. In the meantime the IRS comes after drivers for back taxes. What a freaking nightmare! I don't understand how drivers who sign up agreeing to be independent contractors then suddenly change their mind and sue Uber claiming to be employees can sleep at night? Their time would be better served if they got out there and drove some more instead of trying to game the system chasing free entitlements that they will probably never get. You agreed that your're an independent contractor when you signed up so live with it and get out there and work instead of screwing up the whole system for everyone else. Way to many frivolous lawsuits in our country. If you agree to something when you sign up man/women up and deal with it or get out of the business. Quit trying to get easy money without working!


How could we have to pay back payroll taxes we have ALREADY paid? That makes no sense.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Not so fast.
> First the jury needs to say so.
> But even before we get there Uber can simply change the terms
> and do a reset to the whole process.
> ...


I agree, it's not that simple


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How could we have to pay back payroll taxes we have ALREADY paid? That makes no sense.


I agree, the IRS often doesn't make any sense. The chances are *very unlikely but it is possible*. It could happen if the government wasn't able to collect the payroll taxes from the TNC company for some reason. * You haven't ALREADY paid payroll taxes*, you've paid self employment taxes (soc security and medicare) and maybe estimated income taxes (this is not the same as payroll taxes). If you were reclassified as an employee you would have to file for a return of your estimated taxes and SE taxes already paid and contact the social security to be sure you're credited for the change of classification *all of which would be a major pain in the ass for the amount of $ involved*. Under Rev Ruling 86-111 the IRS considers the employee (newly classified) 100% responsible for taxes owed. * Again, this could only happen if the taxes weren't collected from the company*. *My point is that as drivers we're better off not being employees and any change would be a paper work nightmare not worth the money! * There has been more debate about this issue since this ruling was issued but its my understanding that the IRS still adheres to this ruling. Read it for yourself, I've included parts of the Rev. Rul. 86-111 below but please read the whole Ruling here : http://www.charitableplanning.com/document/679125

Rev. Rul. 86-111

ISSUE

If an employer fails to deduct and withhold Federal Insurance
Contributions Act (FICA) taxes with respect to an employee and if the
employer's liability for the employee's share of FICA taxes is determined
under section 3509 of the Internal Revenue Code, is the employee's
liability for the unwithheld FICA taxes reduced by the employer's payment?

LAW AND ANALYSIS

Section 3101 of the Code imposes a tax on wages received by an employee
with respect to employment (employee's share of FICA tax). Section 3102
requires that the tax imposed by section 3101 be collected by the employer
of the taxpayer by deducting the amount of the tax from the wages paid.
Every employer required to deduct the tax is liable for its payment.

Section 31.3102-1(c) of the Employment Tax Regulations provides that the
employer is liable for the employee tax with respect to all wages paid by
the employer to each employee whether or not it is collected from the
employee. The regulation further provides that, until the employee tax is
collected from the

employee, the employee also is liable for the employee tax with respect to
all wages received.

Section 3509 of the Code provides, in part, that if an employer, with
respect to any employee, fails to deduct and withhold from wages the
employee's share of FICA tax because the employer, without intentionally
disregarding the requirement to deduct and withhold that tax, treated the
employee as a nonemployee for purposes of that tax, the amount of the
employer's liability for the employee's share of FICA tax shall be
determined as if the taxes imposed under FICA were 20 percent of the amount
determined under section 3101.

(The amount is 40 percent if the employer failed to file information
returns unless such failure was due to reasonable cause.)

Section 3509(d)(1) of the Code provides, in part, that if the amount of
any liability for tax is determined under section 3509, then (A) the
employee's liability for tax shall not be affected by the assessment or
collection of the tax so determined, (B) the employer shall not be entitled
to recover from the employee any tax so determined, and (C) section 6521
shall not apply. Under certain circumstances, section 6521 permits
self-employment taxes paid to offset liability for the employee's share of
FICA tax.

Section 3509(d)(1)(C) of the Code makes section 6521 inapplicable if the
amount of any liability for tax is determined under section 3509. Thus, if
the amount of the employer's liability for the employee's share of FICA is
determined under section 3509, then section 6521 cannot effect a reduction
in that employer liability. The only tax liability determined under section
3509, however, is the employer's. Moreover, section 3509(d)(1)(A) states
that the employee's liability is not to be affected by the assessment and
collection of the tax determined under section 3509. Accordingly,
application of section 3509 to the employer's tax liability for the
employee's share of FICA does not preclude the employee from enjoying the
benefit of section 6521, if that section is otherwise available.

Section 3101 of the Code imposes FICA tax on an employee. Section 3102
requires an employer to collect the tax imposed by section 3101, and also
makes the tax a liability of the employer. Thus, both the employee and the
employer are liable for the employee's share of FICA taxes, although the
intent is that the employer will collect it from the employee, the employee
is ultimately liable for the tax imposed by section 3101. Section
31.3102-1(c) of the regulations.

If section 3509 of the Code applies to an employer, the employer's
liability for the employee's share of FICA tax equals a stated percentage
of the amount determined under section 3101. However, the employee's
liability is not affected by the collection from the employer of the tax
liability determined under section 3509. Section 3509(d)(1)(A). Therefore,
the employee remains fully liable for the tax imposed by section 3101.

*HOLDING

If the employer's liability for the employee's share of FICA tax is
determined under section 3509 of the Code, the employee is liable for the
entire amount of the unwithheld FICA tax unreduced by any amount paid by
the employer.*

Rev. Rul. 86-111, 1986-2 C.B. 176, 1986-38 I.R.B. 5.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Clauddamage said:


> I have 0 desire to be classified as an employee. While it can be bad to be miss-classified in this case we are not miss-classified we do not have an employer employee relationship with uber there are no managers we dont' report to anyone we have agreed to a payment structure that they pay us for the service we provide thats it.


Most drivers don't want to be classified as employees.

Which means Uber needs to stop treating independent contractors like they are employees. It's not the drivers that created the problem. Uber did.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Most drivers don't want to be treated as employees, but at the same time, don't want to be true independent contractors.

Who wants to pay for licenses, background checks, accountants and commercial insurance?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

observer said:


> Most drivers don't want to be treated as employees, but at the same time, don't want to be true independent contractors.
> 
> Who wants to pay for licenses, background checks, accountants and commercial insurance?


For $1.50 a mile and $0.25 per minute I will gladly do it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> For $1.50 a mile and $0.25 per minute I will gladly do it.


That is what I hope will happen.

Uber has been able to dictate all of the terms in this relationship.

The biggest benefit to drivers as employees is that all those costs will be shifted back to where they belong, with Uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> That is what I hope will happen.
> 
> Uber has been able to dictate all of the terms in this relationship.
> 
> The biggest benefit to drivers as employees is that all those costs will be shifted back to where they belong, with Uber.


BTW as employees, drivers will gain more leverage with Uber because as employees they will be eligible to unionize.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> Most drivers don't want to be treated as employees, *but at the same time, don't want to be true independent contractors.*
> 
> Who wants to pay for licenses, background checks, accountants and commercial insurance?


And this is the problem. Most Uber drivers are no more independent contractors than people having garage sales are business owners.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> And this is the problem. Most Uber drivers are no more independent contractors than people having garage sales are business owners.


Most people want to be a business owner but don't realize the headache it is to run your own business.

Everything is hunky dory* until something goes wrong. Then it's Uber didn't tell me, I didn't know, etc etc...

Chances are if you were meant to be a business owner, you would already be a business owner.

* http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/hunky-dory.html


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Clauddamage said:


> I have 0 desire to be classified as an employee. While it can be bad to be miss-classified in this case we are not miss-classified we do not have an employer employee relationship with uber there are no managers we dont' report to anyone we have agreed to a payment structure that they pay us for the service we provide thats it.


I'm with ya 100% If I wanted a job I wouldn't be applying at Uber! 


HisShadowX said:


> Keep in mind just as the taxi lobbyists are out there on the Internet head hunting Uber drivers trying to get them in trouble and lobbying for the taxi industry same goes for Uber.
> 
> If you are misqualified as an independent contractor or you feel you have you can fill out forms such as IRS form SS-8.
> 
> ...


Do you really believe that Uber drivers are employees and not independent contractors? It seems to me Uber drivers fit the classification of IC 
1. Uber has no control over the drivers, drivers can work as little or as much as they want 
2. Drivers use their own car, and pay for everything 
3. Drivers are free to work for other TNC's, car services, private customers etc....

I'm a Gemini so I'll tell you arguments as I see them on your (employee) side:

1. Uber controls how the drivers do the job with the rating system (Uber implements it but its actually the pax controlling it)
2. Uber controls the drivers finances by setting the rates ( Uber sets rates but driver is free to not accept and free to accept work from anyone else.)

Overall I think the Independent Contractor argument wins out. Am I leaving anything out on the employee side?


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

you can be an EMPLOYEE for any company in the world if you want to drive for a living you can be an employee of a livery service. Im having a hard time with why people want to jump threw the same hoops has everyone else, what's so attractive about driving for uber if your still being told what to do by some jack ass manager. the second this turns into a regular job I quit , I can get a hell of a lot better paying REGULAR job, but I live for my time not money! uber allows me to work two trips last week, and no one to tell me YOU CANT DO THAT! I think the real conflict is with the "FULL TIME" uber pays the bills crowd, and the part time, its a sweet off the grid side income. Im obviously a part timer. I don't know what attracts you fulltime people to the idea of an over regulated UBER JOB. But there are much better options out there if your trying to raise a family on Uber pay. Uber allows the average car owner the chance to have their own business their own hours. If its not that then its just YELLOW CAB!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

According to the IRS, the general rule is that an individual is an independent contractor if the payer has the right to control or direct only the result of the work and not what will be done and how it will be done.

According to what Uber reported to the IRS, Uber didn't pay me for anything in 2014. I paid Uber.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> nothing....Worst case scenario if we are declared employees: Uber is ordered to pay pack payroll taxes by IRS. Uber files bankruptcy to avoid payment of taxes while they appeal in tax court. In the meantime the IRS comes after drivers for back taxes. What a freaking nightmare! I don't understand how drivers who sign up agreeing to be independent contractors then suddenly change their mind and sue Uber claiming to be employees can sleep at night? Their time would be better served if they got out there and drove some more instead of trying to game the system chasing free entitlements that they will probably never get. You agreed that your're an independent contractor when you signed up so live with it and get out there and work instead of screwing up the whole system for everyone else. Way to many frivolous lawsuits in our country. If you agree to something when you sign up man/women up and deal with it or get out of the business. Quit trying to get easy money without working!


My understanding is that bankruptcy doesn't protect you from tax liabilities.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> http://consumerist.com/2015/03/12/u...nvince-courts-that-drivers-are-not-employees/
> 
> So this could mean back pay, back taxes, and a bunch of other benefits!
> 
> So far if things keep up even drivers not driving anymore can expect a check.


They are also siding with other misclassified drivers.

http://www.dailybreeze.com/business...in-landmark-ruling-in-employee-status-hearing


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> My understanding is that bankruptcy doesn't protect you from tax liabilities.


You do know corporations follow different bankruptcy rules than individuals right?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Let me check... yes. I worked on the Toys r US and American Airlines bankruptcies. They have to negotiate a settlement, but they're not automatically off the hook.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Well ive been on the receiving end with office depot when they screwed us drivers and changed us to ic's, and i got stuck with over 7k in irs debt, as well as other drivers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> or the courts might force them to treat us as True Independent Contractors......


THIS
I don't want to be a employee. And even if the courts rule we are employees, Uber doesn't HAVE to continue going forward with us being employees right? I'd rather them loosen up the hold they haveon us and yeah, make us true independent contractors. Loosen up on the ratings system, give us some say in the pay rate and acceptance/rejection rate. Add things like SideCar did where you can set your pickup radius and price etc. THAT's the outcome I want



Dan Uphoff said:


> Well ive been on the receiving end with office depot when they screwed us drivers and changed us to ic's, and i got stuck with over 7k in irs debt, as well as other drivers.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

If the courts do anything to uber, they need to with every other ic service out there, INCLUDING fed ex, which uber modeled themselves off of. At fed ex, us ic's were treated like utter shit.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry Dan. Sounds like you got sandbagged, but I'm wondering whether an attorney could have gone to bat with you and negotiated a better outcome with the IRS. 

Bart, I posted a proposed letter on the Chicago forum. I actually sent a version of it to Support at Uber, saying that as of January my rates are going up and that I'd bill them for any differences in payout vs. actual monies owed. If we're IC's and we all did that it might get their attention, once they start getting collection agencies sniffing around looking for back pay.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

yah it sucked, we all got screwed. And for me, i dont want to be a employee, i want to continue to be a ic. Like working whenever i want.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> I actually sent a version of it to Support at Uber, saying that as of January* my rates are going up and that I'd bill them for any differences* in payout vs. actual monies owed. .


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> My understanding is that bankruptcy doesn't protect you from tax liabilities.


Yes, you're correct but I believe bankruptcy can buy you some time through a mechanism called the "automatic stay". I said "Uber files bankruptcy to avoid payment of taxes *while* they appeal in tax court*. *I don't really think all that is gonna happen...just thinking of worst case scenario!


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> People complain about uber, yet fed ex has been doing this contractor bs for years and getting away with it, even with ups trying to force it to be changed in court because the owner of fed ex rapes in the profits and ****s over his contractors. I see so many ***** about uber when in reality some guys on here have NO freaking clue what a real evil company is like fed ex lol.


Fedex corporate, Fedex express, Fedex office, fedex office are employees. The only contractors would be FedEx ground because the don't get any benefits. You are 10% correct lol. Yes FedEx is evil I used to work for them but the pay and benefits are great but you do get dicked around alot


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> People complain about uber, yet fed ex has been doing this contractor bs for years and getting away with it, even with ups trying to force it to be changed in court because the owner of fed ex rapes in the profits and ****s over his contractors. I see so many ***** about uber when in reality some guys on here have NO freaking clue what a real evil company is like fed ex lol.


FedEx was sued by the same attorney representing Cali Drivers...She won...


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

The comments stated in this post about the outcome of employee status are ridiculous...how about letting the professionals handle that. We have no idea what the outcome would be. Employee status does not mean your hours will be controlled by Uber...Remember they have no metal in the game. Employee status may very well me retro wages, and benefits for all hours worked which include a host of things like sick days, vacation, overtime, etc.

How about we wait this out, or if you choose to post an opinion, back it up with a reference...


----------

